# Eye looks infected after disbudding



## Elsie's mom (Mar 5, 2010)

I have 2 kids that were disbudded yesterday and today one of the kids eye is dripping pus and swollen. I spoke to the breeder and she said that was normal and not to worry about it. I'm still concerened. Is there anything I can give her for pain??


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I've never had any issues with the eyes after disbudding???? Did she hit the eye on accident? Do you have a picture?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

While I haven't had this happen - it can. Sometimes the little buds are so close to the eye causing a drippy eye. I would rinse the eye out with a saline solution. If it is really swollen then maybe someone else can suggest something to give for that, but it should go down pretty soon. A photo may help us to see how bad it is.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if the head was to small for the iron then heat gets to close to the eye causing swelling -- never seen it get ***** though but I presume you are just talking about the swelling.

I wouldnt consider this normal but yes it can happen and does tend to go down in a couple days.

Next time wait a bit longer before disbudding kids heads that are tiny


----------



## Elsie's mom (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you for responding to my post. She is doing fine now. I'm a first time goat owner. I bought a doe aprox. 5 months ago. I'm really trying to learn as much as I can about these wonderful creatures. 
Thank you again to all whom responded to my post.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

FYI, I just recently talked to a breeder (of pygmies) who always gives 1cc of Dexamethasone when he disbuds -- he feels it can help any trauma or swelling of the brain. Just another idea.


----------

